# Atlanta United 2018



## Coenen (Feb 11, 2018)

United put their first preseason "friendly" match in the books yesterday on a swampy pitch in Nashville. 




They lost a couple key guys in the offseason. I will miss Asad greatly, but it looks like adding Darlington Nagbe from Portland will be a huge boon to their ability to create on the attack. Opponents will really have to pick their poison with Nagbe and Almiron leading the charge, and Martinez always lurking.

Still space left on the bandwagon, just saying.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2018)

Didn't they get a young guy from Brazil? From there national team


----------



## Coenen (Feb 11, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Didn't they get a young guy from Brazil? From there national team


Ezequiel Barco? He was a big part of Argentina's Under-20 squad, it was a bit of a coup for the team, and MLS, to have signed him.

I think he's part of their "insurance" if/when they finally lose Almiron to Europe. Having Tata Martino for a coach seems to have given them a lot of leverage with young players in South America.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2018)

Argentina? I knew it was somewhere in S.A.


----------



## lampern (Feb 14, 2018)

I didn't know Nashville was in MLS


----------



## JSnake (Feb 15, 2018)

Nashville is USL aka a lower league

I renewed my season tickets and am excited for the games to start back up. 

I kind of wish we'd have a couple games in Bobby Dodd each season for old times sake.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cant wait for the home opener.  I think we will have a great season, hoping for a 1 or 2 seed in the east.


----------



## JSnake (Mar 8, 2018)

Who's going to the home opener on Sunday?  Based on the showing against Houston and our struggles with DC last year - I do not expect a good result this weekend. We need to get Lauro out of the backline. 

I'll be amazed if Asad doesn't end up on the scoresheet.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 8, 2018)

JSnake said:


> Who's going to the home opener on Sunday?  Based on the showing against Houston and our struggles with DC last year - I do not expect a good result this weekend. We need to get Lauro out of the backline.
> 
> I'll be amazed if Asad doesn't end up on the scoresheet.


They were awful against Houston for sure. Their track record against DC is no good either. Hopefully they can outscore them.

I know you can't keep everyone, but losing Carmona and Asad has clearly hurt them. I'm sure Tata will make the necessary adjustments, but I expect it'll take some time for them to round into form.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice win today vs DC, 3-1.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 12, 2018)

Home cooking did them some good, in front of another record crowd.



Great showing to bounce back from last week's embarrassment. Defense still shaky, and still allowing quality chances, and goals, after the game should be in hand. I'm sure they'll continue to work in cleaning that up. The tactical alignment shift paid big dividends though. Nagbe and Gressel (especially) were both excellent distributing the ball. Gressel moving over to the wing was reminiscent of Walkes last season, except Gressel actually has some touch when he sends the ball into the box!

Hard to lose when you've got Josef, Miggy, and Tito all on the score sheet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 12, 2018)

Great game and great atmosphere!  Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 18, 2018)

Another big win, AUFC dropping bombs on Vancouver. Atlanta has figured out how to capture the American soccer audience, score a lot of goals.



Nitram4891 said:


> Great game and great atmosphere!  Can't wait for Saturday.


Would you say the wait was worth it? 

This could've easily been a 6 or 7 goal performance for ATL. I'm sure Tata will be in their ear about it. Still some questions on defense, especially with the apparent injury to Escobar in the closing minutes of the match. They may need to add a piece to bolster the back line.

Gressel had a whale of a match out on the wing. I thought Nagbe and LGP played well as facilitators. Nagbe's time with the team is coming. He is clearly dangerous when he's on the ball, and as opponents adjust to the other threats Atlanta brings going forward, I think Darlington will start finding more space to operate.

What'd you guys think of the VAR / Red / PK?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Another big win, AUFC dropping bombs on Vancouver. Atlanta has figured out how to capture the American soccer audience, score a lot of goals.
> 
> Would you say the wait was worth it?
> 
> ...



Kind of soft but its either a red/PK or nothing.  I don't think you can give a yellow for contact to the head.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 19, 2018)

Protect yourself if you go see one of these teams play.  Especially if you are not Caucasianly challenged.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 19, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Protect yourself if you go see one of these teams play.  Especially if you are not Caucasianly challenged.


Huh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Protect yourself if you go see one of these teams play.  Especially if you are not Caucasianly challenged.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2018)

Glad we got the weekend off to focus on turkey hunting.  Hope we hand Minnesota a nice big L on Easter Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Protect yourself if you go see one of these teams play.  Especially if you are not Caucasianly challenged.



Please tell us why not.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 23, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> Glad we got the weekend off to focus on turkey hunting.  Hope we hand Minnesota a nice big L on Easter Sunday.


It's a small sample size for sure, but it's not as if their away form can be much worse than it was in Houston. Hopefully, we get a repeat of last season, lots of snow, and an avalanche of goals to the 5-Stripes!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2018)

I think we’re gonna get some tickets to an upcoming game. Sounds like a good time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2018)

The Minnesota game got moved to saturday night at 8 pm a few weeks ago apparently.  Had to update my calendar!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 28, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> I think we’re gonna get some tickets to an upcoming game. Sounds like a good time



You can't beat it.  You will have fun, the atmosphere is like no other Atlanta sports crowd!


----------



## Coenen (Apr 1, 2018)

Another W last night in Minnesota. They decided to do it the hard way. United scored early, then LGP got red carded for a bonehead play, and they had to hold The Loons of playing 10 on 11 for almost an hour. 



The 8 minutes of stoppage at the end almost killed me. I was literally screaming for the ref to blow the whistle at 97:30.



Nitram4891 said:


> You can't beat it.  You will have fun, the atmosphere is like no other Atlanta sports crowd!


This. It is insane. Be ready to stand for the whole match!


----------



## JSnake (Apr 2, 2018)

When LGP got a yeller card a minute in, I knew he'd be hitting the showers early at some point. He's a bit of a liability in general when it comes to questionable challenges and card accumulation. 

Showed a lot of guts to keep them at bay, especially in those conditions.  Loons weren't particularly threatening or dangerous but I think we would have lost that game last year.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 2, 2018)

JSnake said:


> Showed a lot of guts to keep them at bay, especially in those conditions.  Loons weren't particularly threatening or dangerous but I think we would have lost that game last year.


Agreed. They picked the right match to post their first clean sheet of the season. 

I looked back at the box score, it had Minnesota generating only 13 shots, with 3 on target. It seemed like much more than that in the course of the match. Hard to believe thats all they could muster off of 71% possession, and most of that deep in Atlanta's half of the field.

LAFC coming to town on the 21st. Should be a good one. Imbrahimovic had quite the debut over the weekend.


----------



## JSnake (Apr 2, 2018)

I think Ibra made it quite clear he'll be the travelling highlight reel in the MLS. I'd go out on a limb to say that 35 yarder is favorite for goal of the season already.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 2, 2018)

JSnake said:


> I'd go out on a limb to say that 35 yarder is favorite for goal of the season already.


No limb required. That goal was unreal. Only realistic way it gets beat for goal of the year is if someone scores a goal of similar quality that actually decides a match.

....or Atlanta fans could take over the balloting again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah that goal by Ibra was definitely goal of the year material.  Going to be tough to keep carlos vela and the LAFC offense at bay this week missing some key defenders.  Going to be an exciting game for sure!  

Glad they snuck out of MSP with 3 points, they showed a lot of guts!

Edit:  Just read that Larry is back in training, big deal since we for sure won't have LGP.  Escobar is still out as well.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Please tell us why not.



The only harm you might get is a free beer (bad for your health), some free food (probably full of fat and cholesterol ), and you will definitely suffer some hearing loss from the 72,000 old, young, midle aged, racially diverse individuals appreciating the same team, chanting together, clapping together, having a great time together at the greatest sports facility currently built in the world.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> The only harm you might get is a free beer (bad for your health), some free food (probably full of fat and cholesterol ), and you will definitely suffer some hearing loss from the 72,000 old, young, midle aged, racially diverse individuals appreciating the same team, chanting together, clapping together, having a great time together at the greatest sports facility currently built in the world.



Sounds like someone that has never been to a game is trying to give advice.


----------



## JSnake (Apr 5, 2018)

Pretty much, Bo$$


----------



## chainshaw (Apr 6, 2018)

Going in early for season tickets was one of the best entertainment decisions that my wife and I have ever made. These games are so much fun and the crowd is pretty awesome.


----------



## JSnake (Apr 7, 2018)

My thoughts exactly, chainsaw. I've never entertained buying season tickets to anything and was apprehensive about it at first, ended up being a great decision.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 7, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Going in early for season tickets was one of the best entertainment decisions that my wife and I have ever made. These games are so much fun and the crowd is pretty awesome.


I'm kicking myself now that I didn't! I had no Earthly idea it'd take hold like it has! Especially with such comparatively little coverage in the area as well. The Falcons and Dawgs are months away from playing meaningful games. The Hawks are actively tanking. AUFC is filling that stadium with a great fan experience, coupled with an exciting on-field product, and doesn't seem to get any real play.

Give folks a great experience, and word of mouth will carry you, I guess.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 8, 2018)

Speaking of a great experience, one of my contentions about Atlanta's success is that they understand the American viewer. What does the American viewer want? Goals! What does Atlanta United give us? Goals!



What seemed like a tight match became a rout of an LAFC side that many thought was on the rise in their inaugural campaign. The King Peach kit seems to be a bit of a rabbit's foot for AU.

Julian Gressel got himself a well-deserved goal, as well as Man of the Match recognition. He has really come into his own. Some credit to Michael Parkhurst as well with a nifty touch to start the play that ended with Gressel driving it home!

It seems like they really pour it on in the second half of games as well. It happens often enough that it seems intentional. Is that a tactical decision, or just a result of a better side wearing down the opponent? The early goal, followed by a flurry of scoring starting in the final 30 minutes seems to have become a pattern.


----------



## JSnake (Apr 16, 2018)

I really dislike VAR. I know we've benefited from it on multiple occasions but I don't think it has a place in soccer. Ref decisions are a part of the game. I'm fine with goal line tech though. 

While I'm disappointed we didn't take all three points last night, it was a great game and it was good to see Barco get some time. He held the ball too long on multiple occasions but looked threatening.  Almiron gave NY fits every time he touched the ball. 

Zlatan is going to give our defense PTSD when we play the galaxy on Saturday.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 16, 2018)

Highlights from Sunday:


Good, but not great, game. The draw doesn't bother me too much, NYCFC was clearly a pretty solid side. It's still pretty early in the season, so this team will still continue to evolve.



JSnake said:


> I really dislike VAR. I know we've benefited from it on multiple occasions but I don't think it has a place in soccer. Ref decisions are a part of the game. I'm fine with goal line tech though.
> 
> While I'm disappointed we didn't take all three points last night, it was a great game and it was good to see Barco get some time. He held the ball too long on multiple occasions but looked threatening.  Almiron gave NY fits every time he touched the ball.
> 
> Zlatan is going to give our defense PTSD when we play the galaxy on Saturday.


Hated seeing Nagbe lose that goal, Sunday's match was probably his best showing this far. He really is nifty on the ball, and seems to make really good decisions with his distribution. That strike was excellent, and Gressel's feed was superb. Julian has really come into his own. I know he gave up the penalty, but Parkhurst has really impressed me with his play. Solid defense, and on more than a few occasions, he's made some nice touches to start things on the offensive side.

The past couple matches at times it's looked like they've been inviting opponents into their half to open up space for the counter. I wonder if that will continue against LA Galaxy, or if we'll see more of the high-press, hold the ball, type offense. The defense is in for a stern test with Zlatan looking to conquer the league single-handedly.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 22, 2018)

Victory in LA!




Braves come from behind to beat the Mets. United play a great match on the road and bring home 3 points from LA. Not a bad day for Atlanta sports! 



JSnake said:


> Zlatan is going to give our defense PTSD when we play the galaxy on Saturday.


His presence in the final third is undeniable, dude is a monster, but LA didn't seem to have any other pieces in their attack. There was some talent on their side, but at times they seemed hamstrung by a "get the ball to Zlatan" mentality. Atlanta's defensive effort was wonderful, with Parkhurst earning well deserved Man of the Match honors, but I felt that LA's lack of creativity in the final third certainly helped Atlanta bring home the clean sheet, and the result.

For their part, I felt that Atlanta played a really solid match from end to end. 

Guzan was physical, decisive and aggressive in goal. Snuffing out several potential opportunities before they could turn in to anything. The back line has really gelled, Parkhurst has been playing wonderful football, LGP was physical without being reckless, McCann has been outstanding for a couple of matches now. All three have really impressed me on the offensive end as well, every match it seems they sneak in a couple of nifty touches on the opponent's end that spark a chance.

In the middle, Nagbe seems to be settling in and becoming a stronger force in the midfield at both ends of the pitch. Gressel-mania continues to run wild, what a bright spot he's become! Garza's play has continued to be steady. 

Up front, what is there to say about Almiron and Martinez that hasn't been said? Miggy seems to be getting stronger and stronger with each match. Asking questions, taking shots and providing an ever-present threat to defenders. I'd like to see him play a little more team-oriented brand of football at times, but his skill going forward is obvious. Martinez got his goal, unsurprisingly, and nearly had at least one other. The missed PK was disappointing, but you can't have everything. Barco, in his first full match; impressive. His growth will be exciting to watch, and it looks like he's going to be a major factor sooner rather than later.

How about a second Romario Williams sighting as well? He has shown up in limited play time.

Glad I stayed up to watch it all go down!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2018)

Down 1-0 today the 5 stripes rallied for a 4-1 win overly lowly Montreal.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 30, 2018)

Highlights.



Missed this one because I was out fishing, saw the score before I got to watch the replay(does that ruin it for anyone else?). Atlanta had trouble with "Park the bus" type teams last season, seems like they stayed patient and were able to generate some goals.

Kevin Kratz on those free kicks though!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 3, 2018)

Those free kicks were nasty.  Glad to see us get 3 points after a stupid mistake letting that first one in which was a dream scenario for MTL.  On to Chicago this weekend, hoping for another really good road performance but we know how hard this is in MLS.


----------



## Coenen (May 7, 2018)

Just another win over the weekend, no big deal...



Top of the table in the East, and highest point accumulation over all. Averaging 2.44 goals per match. Goal differential of +13 on the season, even with the 4-Nil loss in the opener.

They were not great against Chicago, but whatever adjustments they made at halftime paid immediate dividends. Tough matchup this Wednesday at The Benz against Western Division leaders Sporting Kansas City, followed by a trip to Disney to see Mickey and his pals at Orlando City.


----------



## JSnake (May 9, 2018)

Looks like tonight will be a tough one. Excited to get down to the benz later!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 10, 2018)

Deserved red for Guzan and what a dumb move, glad we played well a man down so long but their keeper played out of his mind.  Oh well...on to the weekend.


----------



## Coenen (May 13, 2018)

It's a dub against Disney!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

The mousecatters played well from the 70th -85th minute.  Had me worried a time or two.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

Now on to next Sunday night.   I won't get home until 11PM.  Tough getting up for poe the next morning.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 13, 2018)

You know what? TTT.

Anyone else headed down to the Benz for Sunday's double feature?


----------



## JSnake (Jul 16, 2018)

Disappointed with the draw to say the least. House was rocking yesterday though. 

I didn't arrive early to watch the WCF on the big screens. I didn't want to be in there for ~5 hrs


----------



## Coenen (Jul 16, 2018)

JSnake said:


> Disappointed with the draw to say the least. House was rocking yesterday though.
> 
> I didn't arrive early to watch the WCF on the big screens. I didn't want to be in there for ~5 hrs


I was disappointed as well. The game was right there for them on several occasions. The LGP / McCann sequence on that late corner was a killer. Barco has got to start going for goal every now and then. I feel like he's sort of where Miggy was last season, looking for that final pass when he should just have a rip himself. Disappointing to be so clearly the better side, and not come away with all three points.

We got there about half way through the WC Final, it was fun. Grabbed a bite, and a beverage, and just chilled and made friends with the folks around us.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 21, 2018)

Josef Martinez is a baaaaaaaaaad man!


----------



## Coenen (Aug 24, 2018)

Been a while since this thread got a bump. Coming of a good win against Columbus, Atlanta United goes to Orlando for an 8pm kickoff this evening on ESPN.

Josef Martinez will be looking to break the MLS single season scoring record. The team will be looking to extend their lead on the rest of the league in the Supporters' Shield standings. Should be good.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 16, 2018)

If nyrb  lose tonight in dc, and we beat san jose(shouldn't be a problem) Wednesday, we would be sitting pretty for staying in 1st the rest of the season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 20, 2018)

We've been on the receiving end of what happened last night enough times that I don't feel bad one bit.  Tough pill to swallow for San Jose but 3 more points for us!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 20, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> We've been on the receiving end of what happened last night enough times that I don't feel bad one bit.  Tough pill to swallow for San Jose but 3 more points for us!


Didn't watch it, but saw the internet explosion this morning. Sounds like a poorly officiated match, and definitely a raw deal for 'Quakes, but 3 points is 3 points.

It's good to see Atlanta's other scorers getting on the sheet. Josef is a great scorer, but if they're going to go far it can't be just him.

Not sure about the defense, is it really an issue, or is it player focus? The team has laid a few eggs against lesser opponents in the past, then they raise their level of play in the bigger games. Full consistency is impossible to achieve, but I'd like a less excitement in these matches that they are supposed to be winning easily.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 25, 2018)

The game of the MLS season this Sunday. 3 points in New Jersey would just about seal us for next years Concacaf Champions League and this years Supporters Shield. Getting down to the wire.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 25, 2018)

4 matches to go. 2 wins and a draw will see them as the most successful club in a single season in the history of the league.

They looked really sharp against RSL. Maybe the best they've looked against a competitive side all season. Nagbe looked like a difference maker in the midfield. LGP has been playing excellent football of late as well. They appear to be peaking at the right time.


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 27, 2018)

Will Tata stay or go?  Hoping for another two years.  We'll know Monday
Miggy is gone after this season.
Josef is a question mark.  He is a god in ATL and the last Italy jaunt was not successful for him. 

Bello's game was very impressive for a 16 year old.  McCann should be worried.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 27, 2018)

Uncle Arthur will do what he needs to do to keep Tata, I think. I don't think Miggy leaving is a given. I could see him being picky. Josef  definitely seems to like it here.

I dunno. How does the salary cap work in MLS? Tough to keep guys if a European team can offer way more money.


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 27, 2018)

For Tata, it's not about the money.  Uncle A can definitely match, but taking a team to the world cup and doing well is priceless in Tata's eyes.

Tata did say how he liked not being under a microscope here, reporters and social media in Europe and Latin America are insane.  So we have a chance!


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 29, 2018)

I think Miggy stays through the concacaf champions league run if we make it. Probably be a summer transfer.


----------



## Matt.M (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone going to the game on Sunday?  We'll be there.
Hope Garza gets some playing time and the Red Bulls lose!


----------



## mlane9 (Oct 25, 2018)

Atlanta needs to start winning some titles to match this hype. Wins are cool but you need titles to sustain a high quality fanbase.

I go just to see my highschool teammate Mark Bloom


----------



## FamDoc (Oct 27, 2018)

how much longer does the season last?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome start to the conference finals. Let’s wrap it up in New Jersey and bring it back to the Benz for one more game!!!


----------



## JSnake (Nov 26, 2018)

The game and atmosphere last night was incredible.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2018)

Dang Soccer team done messed up the High School football playoff Schedule.


----------



## Matt.M (Nov 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Soccer team done messed up the High School football playoff Schedule.



Bahahaha.  Heaven forbid an Atlanta team win the championship of a sport.  
GA HS football knew this was possibility going in.  They should have picked a different weekend.


----------



## Matt.M (Nov 27, 2018)

Anyone going on the 8th to root on ATLUTD?  Trying to get some tickets in the 100 or 200 level that won't break the bank.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2018)

Matt.M said:


> Anyone going on the 8th to root on ATLUTD?  Trying to get some tickets in the 100 or 200 level that won't break the bank.



General tickets will go on sale if ATL clinches.  Season ticket holders got a chance to buy early for no more seats than they have season tickets for so those are probably the ones that are on resale sites right now.  I got mine with the presale in 103, they were 100 each including fees.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2018)

Matt.M said:


> Bahahaha.  Heaven forbid an Atlanta team win the championship of a sport.
> GA HS football knew this was possibility going in.  They should have picked a different weekend.



I know that it is a GHSA issue. They messed it up last year too.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 27, 2018)

If the dang soccer team wins Georgia a championship this quick...


----------



## JSnake (Nov 27, 2018)

Already got my tix for the 8th!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2018)

I keep telling myself that I'm going to start watching them play but I'm afraid if I do and adopt them as my team that they'll turn into another disappointing Atlanta sports team


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Went to the ATL game against NY in the semis...great game, and the crowd was so different than a football crowd. I don't think anyone sat down the entire game.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> I keep telling myself that I'm going to start watching them play but I'm afraid if I do and adopt them as my team that they'll turn into another disappointing Atlanta sports team


Or move to another city. How long has mls been around? I remember a pro soccer team in Cleveland back in the 80's. Is this the same league? They didn't last long back then


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

It was the Cleveland force. Found this pretty interesting on the history of soccer in the U.S. https://www.ussoccer.com/about/history/timeline


----------



## Coenen (Dec 1, 2018)

dwhee87 said:


> Went to the ATL game against NY in the semis...great game, and the crowd was so different than a football crowd. I don't think anyone sat down the entire game.


Standing throughout is a point of pride for United Supporters. It is an entirely different animal than other live sports, especially football.

Big time American Football is teetering on the brink of being an unpleasant live experience. The number of stoppages throughout the game is ridiculous. I got a chance to go to Athens to see the Dawgs this year, and at times it almost felt like we saw more of the guy holding up the "TV Timeout" countdown clock more than the actual gameplay. I actually missed commercials and "game update" cut aways.


----------

